# Systems space?



## ekoo (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello, I have a dedicated server with three 160 GB (SSD) hard disks. I should have 480 GB or am I mistaken? I have only 160 GB.

`# df -h`

```
Filesystem  Size  Used  Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0s1a  18G  8G  9.4G  46%  /
devfs  1.0k  1.0k  0B  100%  /dev
/dev/ada0s1b  125G  68G  46G  60%  /home
procfs  4.0k  4.0k  0B  100%  /proc
devfs  1.0k  1.0k  0B  100%  /var/named/dev
```
What can I do now?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 21, 2014)

Only if all three are mounted.  The `df` output only shows one drive, ada0.

Do all three drives show up in /dev?


----------



## Beastie (Nov 21, 2014)

ekoo said:


> Hello, I have a dedicated server with three 160 GB (SSD) hard disks. I should have 480 GB or am I mistaken? I have only 160 GB.


The system is on the first disk (ada0). The other two disks should be ada1 and ada2.



ekoo said:


> What can I do now?


Add the other disks. You may also use ZFS instead of UFS.


----------

